# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  1C 7.7 Предприниматель R770290 (первый квартал)

## Mulex

1C 7.7 Предприниматель R770290 (первый квартал) Rp19q1.grp

https://dropmefiles.com/c0PgS

jessi-jey@bk.ru

----------


## Fltr

> 1C 7.7 Предприниматель R770290 (первый квартал) Rp19q1.grp
> 
> https://dropmefiles.com/c0PgS
> 
> jessi-jey@bk.ru


Чем отличается от стандартного комплекта отчетности? Какой пароль на архив?

----------


## пряник

> 1C 7.7 Предприниматель R770290 (первый квартал) Rp19q1.grp
> 
> https://dropmefiles.com/c0PgS
> 
> jessi-jey@bk.ru


понадобились, перезалейте, пожалуйста

----------

